# Bee - First pic here



## Rui_Santos (Nov 30, 2016)

Bee from Brazil

Fuji HS25 + Raynox MSN-202




Bee by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Rui_Santos (Nov 30, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Nice.


Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 30, 2016)

Great detail and color.  I think I'd rotate this to the right so he is climbing up instead of down.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Overread (Dec 1, 2016)

Great shot - love the colour!

I also feel the same as Squarepeg in that it seems odd that the bee is going down-hill. I fully accept that that is likely the authentic way the photo was taken, but artistically I agree that it would be the stronger to have the be going up.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 1, 2016)

I agree, let's see it upright. But otherwise, it looks great! Love the sharpness.


----------

